# FII or AV?



## cuberman0312 (Nov 25, 2009)

so my friend wants to buy a new 3x3 cuz his main speedcube sucks, its a cube4you brand. He's stuck between an FII or AV. 

Suggest one below, if you have had nice experiences with other cubes, post that too.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 25, 2009)

AIV It is awesome.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 25, 2009)

FII is awesomer. I've had 3 sub10s in competition (1 was a +2) with my FII in the past 2 weeks. I vote for it.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 25, 2009)

FII is nice, CII is also nice, both of these cubes need almost no break in.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> FII is nice, CII is also nice, both of these cubes need almost no break in.



CII's are amazing, 
oh btw your type A is still amazing, is it the old kind or new?


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> FII is awesomer. I've had 3 sub10s in competition (1 was a +2) with my FII in the past 2 weeks. I vote for it.



BTW, do you know if this is an F-II or an old type F?

I want one


----------



## Caedus (Nov 25, 2009)

F II for sure, it's the only cube I have that can compete with my Type B.


----------



## cuberman0312 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > FII is awesomer. I've had 3 sub10s in competition (1 was a +2) with my FII in the past 2 weeks. I vote for it.
> ...



looks like FII


----------



## V-te (Nov 25, 2009)

F II!!! Seriously, it cuts like the guillotine and it moves like a rocket!!! FII!!!! FTW!!!


----------



## Steyler (Nov 25, 2009)

*A V*

A V for sure. No doubt.


----------



## V-te (Nov 25, 2009)

Steyler said:


> A V for sure. No doubt.



Doubt! FII!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 25, 2009)

I have never tried an A-V before but I did 3 sub 12 averages with an F-II at Bristol Open 2009.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 25, 2009)

The A-V takes a bit of work to make it good.
It's rather finicky for me, but after switching out springs, its decent.

FII is less work and would likely be the better choice.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 25, 2009)

FII


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 25, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > FII is nice, CII is also nice, both of these cubes need almost no break in.
> ...


It is the old type A.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 26, 2009)

cuberman0312 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Nice, I've ordered three


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 26, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> cuberman0312 said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



maybe next time you should listen to someone with more knowledge. That's just a normal F :/


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 26, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> maybe next time you should listen to someone with more knowledge. That's just a normal F :/



Lol, no worries - I ordered them about 3 weeks ago  ...just wanted to check what I was getting. Any idea where you can pick up an FII?


----------



## Jai (Nov 26, 2009)

You can get the FII at C4Y and 9spuzzles.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 26, 2009)

Jai said:


> You can get the FII at C4Y and 9spuzzles.



Cheers..


----------



## Yichen (Nov 26, 2009)

F II
It's a a perfect cube!!!!
Maybe A VI will be better,but there is no A VI now


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 26, 2009)

I SWEAR THERE IS AN A VI

I dreamt of one last night, heh. It had no lockups like the A V 
maybe I should get the F II..


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 28, 2009)

Get a type A-V from popbuying.com for sure.
best cube out there other than type C  (well, in my opinion)


----------



## pappas (Nov 28, 2009)

Get an f2 they're really nice. If your used to using c4u stickers though, the recognition is a bit hard from what I've found.


----------



## Pestvic (Jan 1, 2010)

*where to buy the FII? or av*

hey after watching Rhess' video, he told me he had an FII. anyone know where to buy it? or the AV also? i might want to get both and review them

thanks everyone


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> hey after watching Rhess' video, he told me he had an FII. anyone know where to buy it? or the AV also? i might want to get both and review them
> 
> thanks everyone



Roit-chia
And heea


----------



## ianini (Jan 1, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> hey after watching Rhess' video, he told me he had an FII. anyone know where to buy it? or the AV also? i might want to get both and review them
> 
> thanks everyone



cubeforyou


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

GO FOR FII!! WOOT!!

And PestVic?
WTC WITH THE BUMP MAN?!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 1, 2010)

you could get a FII at popbuying.com.


----------



## panyan (Jan 1, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > You can get the FII at C4Y and 9spuzzles.
> ...



are there any f2's of popbuying?


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

panyan said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...





> Roit-chia


----------



## V-te (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



Or you can just search through Here


----------



## Khartaras (Aug 1, 2010)

I have both and I like the Alpha better, however, my turning is pretty accurate. It is temperamental, so it will pop quite a bit if it is too loose and you don't turn accurately. Keep it mid-tight and it will be super fast and not pop pretty much at all. Alternatively, Haiyan-Memory. Then there will be no more debate. F-II is more forgiving but I don't think it's as fast. Your pick. I'd buy both and pick whichever one you prefer.


----------



## 3x3 eyes (Aug 1, 2010)

Purchased an FII from speedcubing shop (cameron) and from cube4you and found speedcubing shop the better quality. The cube4you was much looser outta the box. Both however are far superior to any cube i have ever owned. And other than stickers, need NO modding and are great right outta the box, IMHO.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 1, 2010)

F-II > Alpha-V
F-II < Haiyan Memory


----------



## Winball (Aug 1, 2010)

F-II < Alpha-V
F-II < Haiyan Memory


----------



## theace (Aug 3, 2010)

A V Mod = Haiyan memory?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeap.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 3, 2010)

cuberman0312 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



IT IS NOT FII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS F1


----------



## Lynrax (Aug 3, 2010)

cuberman0312 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



FI


----------



## RaresB (Aug 4, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> F-II > Alpha-V
> F-II < Haiyan Memory



Hey you copied my sig


----------



## helioleung (Aug 4, 2010)

fii is MUCH better


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 4, 2010)

Personally, the best feeling cube i've EVER held was a well broken in AV, owned by a Mr. Chester Lian.

his was a true Haiyan modded (by Haiyan himself), and he said he never adjusted it....it felt godly.....

After wearing mine in now too, it also feels like this.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Both are nice cubes. It's impossible to say which is best. Great cubers, mediocre cubers and slow cubers all get good times on both.

I tend to use my F II more for one hand, and AV for speed. However, my A IIIf is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Oddity (Aug 4, 2010)

Haiyan-Memory


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 4, 2010)

Two Camels in a Tiny Car.


----------



## JonnyS456 (Aug 20, 2010)

I like the fii, it's amazing and my times went up quickly, corning cutting is great, and its great right out of the box


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 20, 2010)

this thread won't be needed much longer once people start getting Alpha VI cubes


----------



## IV (Aug 20, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> this thread won't be needed much longer once people start getting Alpha VI cubes



Not entirely, I like both equally. While walking or out and about, though... I'd use my A-VI for the fact that it doesn't have caps on the outside of the cube to randomly pop off, so if I dropped it, it wouldn't go fraying into millions of pieces.

They both hold a place on my desk.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 20, 2010)

JonnyS456 said:


> I like the fii, it's amazing and *my times went up quickly*, corning cutting is great, and its great right out of the box



You make that sound like a good thing =/


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

see my signature.


----------

